# [RIS] Solo versione stable di un pacchetto su gentoo testing

## doom555

Salve a tutti, forse la richiesta è banale, ma non riesco a trovare soluzione: 

Ho un istallazione di Gentoo testing, avrei bisogno di permettere l'istallazione di un determinato pacchetto solo in versione stabile. (Non voglio di certo mascherare e smascherare di volta in volta i pacchetti).

Leggendo l'handbook dice come permettere il contrario, ovvero come in un installazione stable permettere un pacchetto testing:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3Last edited by doom555 on Tue Oct 30, 2012 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

prova a creare /etc/portage/env/categoria/pacchetto ove pacchetto è un file di testo che conterrà ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" e env/categoria sono cartelle.

----------

## doom555

 *ago wrote:*   

> prova a creare /etc/portage/env/categoria/pacchetto ove pacchetto è un file di testo che conterrà ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" e env/categoria sono cartelle.

 

Purtroppo non funziona!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ad esempio:

```
# cat /etc/portage/env/net-misc/tor

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

# emerge --pretend tor

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/tor-0.2.4.5_alpha [0.2.2.39] USE="bufferevents%* -nat-pmp% -stats% -upnp% -web%" 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

# eix net-misc/tor

[U] net-misc/tor

     Available versions:  0.2.2.38 0.2.2.39 (~)0.2.3.23_rc (~)0.2.3.24_rc (~)0.2.4.4_alpha (~)0.2.4.5_alpha {{+bufferevents nat-pmp selinux stats threads tor-hardening (+)transparent-proxy upnp web}}

     Installed versions:  0.2.2.39(20:22:20 29/10/2012)(threads tor-hardening transparent-proxy -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.torproject.org/

     Description:         Anonymizing overlay network for TCP
```

----------

## fturco

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> ...

 

Anche se non riguarda il tuo problema, ti consiglio comunque di leggere le news di Portage come suggerito:

```
eselect news read new
```

----------

## Onip

anche io credevo che il sistema /etc/portage/env funzionasse al modo che ti ha suggerito ago, ma credo che, da qualche versione di portage a questa parte, sia cambiato. (purtroppo non ho tempo di cercarti documentazione, vedi se si trova in giro qualcosa).

prova così:

in /etc/portage/package.env 

```
cat-egoria/pacchetto <file_env>
```

in /etc/portage/env/<file_env> metti i tuoi override per le variabili di ambiente di portage, in questo caso

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"
```

In ogni caso sul mio github trovi come lo sto attualmente utilizzando e ti assicuro che funziona. C'è anche la "sintassi" vecchia, ma quella non credo funzioni più.

Se nemmeno così funziona ti consiglio di aprire un bug report come "feature request" e di sentire cose ne dicono i developer di portage.

----------

## doom555

 *fturco wrote:*   

>  *doom555 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> ...

 

Si è vero, da un po che non le leggevo, l'avviso mi passa inosservato! Infatti mi ero perso lo spostamento di make.conf e di make.profile...

 *Onip wrote:*   

> anche io credevo che il sistema /etc/portage/env funzionasse al modo che ti ha suggerito ago, ma credo che, da qualche versione di portage a questa parte, sia cambiato. (purtroppo non ho tempo di cercarti documentazione, vedi se si trova in giro qualcosa).
> 
> prova così:
> 
> in /etc/portage/package.env 
> ...

 

Neanche come mi hai descritto funziona, la documentazione di quel metodo è qui!

Il problema è che non funziona neache passando la variabile direttamente, ad esempio:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge --pretend tor

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/tor-0.2.4.5_alpha [0.2.2.39] USE="bufferevents%* -nat-pmp% -stats% -upnp% -web%" 
```

Riguardo il tuo github mi pare di capire che utilizzi stable e pemetti solo alcuni pacchetti testing tramite  package.accept_keywords... sarebbe troppo laborioso invertire il funzionamento!

EDIT: Aperto il bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440252

----------

## Onip

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riguardo il tuo github mi pare di capire che utilizzi stable e pemetti solo alcuni pacchetti testing tramite  package.accept_keywords... sarebbe troppo laborioso invertire il funzionamento!
> 
> 

 

sicuramente, infatti volevo solo farti vedere l'utilizzo dell'override delle variabili d'ambiente.

seguirò la questione su bugzilla perchè mi incuriosisce.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Basta mettere in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

categoria/pacchetto -~amd64

```

----------

## doom555

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Basta mettere in /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ```
> 
> categoria/pacchetto -~amd64
> ...

 

Esatto, era questa la soluzione, la stessa che mi hanno segnalato anche su bugs.gentoo.org... Purtroppo ignoravo la possibilità di utilizzo dell'operatore - per poter escludere una keyword!  :Embarassed: 

Quindi nell'esempio di prima:

```
# grep tor /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords 

net-misc/tor -~x86

# emerge --pretend tor

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/tor-0.2.2.39
```

----------

## Onip

tante seghe mentali e poi era la più semplice. meglio così   :Laughing: 

----------

